# is my boat over power



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

ok heres the deal ive got a 15.5'1957 alumacraft "super C" rated for 900 something pounds boat its pretty light about 400- 500 lbs? the tags say its rated for a 60 hp motor so i bought a 1988 50 merc with power trim for it mounted the motor correctly took it out on the bay for a spin on a kinda rough day i guess when i opened it up the bow soots right up i cant see crap so i let back i took it into the local bayou same thing shoots up now i wiegh about 300 pounds the steering wheel is midway on the boat the gas is in the back the battery is at my feet i also had my dad in the front 175lb plus a coolerwith ice and a few beers for good measure i played with the trim with no sucess. now that ive got the details heres my questions how can i get on plane better? faster? at all? is my boat over powered are the older motors lighter than the newer ones? should i install trim tabs or one of those foils (ive read alot of goods and bads)should i move the battery up front along with the fuel?or is there just too much motor pushing the boati guess i should put up some pictures of my boat will do in the morning anyadvice would be welcomed :usaflag


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope, your doing great !!!!!!!!!! Sounds like 90% of use here on the froum. Good luck.

Scott


----------



## Deep Jiggin (Apr 14, 2008)

I think we seen you in bayou texar a couple weeks ago. seems like most of your weight is in the back and the motor wasnt trimmed all the way down, if your the same guys. good luck and God bless.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

you can try to move some weight up front...but like otherrs have said untill it gets on plane the nose is gonna be in the air. also make sure when you take off you have the motor trimed all the way DOWN...if you have it up some it will make the nose rise even more. hope this helps!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Get one of those "Fins" for the motor, my dad had a skiff similar in size and hp to your's and it did just what you are talking about when he first got it. Put the fin on it and it made a world of difference.


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

Matt is talking about a hydrofoil or plane stabilizer I know several guys who swear by them. They sell them at west marine or online.

http://www.discountmarinesupplies.c...er-DAVIS_DOEL_FIN_PERFORMANCE_STABILIZER.html


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

is there a particular one that is better than the other? some are much more than others (hydro foils?)


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

This one did not seem special, and knowing my dad it was probably the cheapest one he could find. Other people know more about them than I do, if it was me I would go cheap, I can't tell much difference in them.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fishinstevez (11/21/2008)*is there a particular one that is better than the other? some are much more than others (hydro foils?)


I'm running a permatrim http://www.permatrimmarine.com/ and couldn't be happier with it. The cheaper ones flex and I've seen some break clean off. But I would make sure you have the motor height mounted right before you spend the money and like others have said, Make sure you have it trimmed all the way down when you take off.


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

What length shaft motor do you have ?

If it's 25 or 30 inches that will hut ya too.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

its a long shaft motor from where to where do i measure to determine


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

The stabilizers work great for me. You can also put wedges (upside down)on the motor to angle the foottoward the bow.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Make sure your motor isn't mounted too high. Ona brand newflats boat I bought a few years ago, the motor was a bolt hole too high. Hit the throttle and it would stand straight up, slowly level off and cavitate with any trim up. Dropped it down one bolt hole and it ran great.


----------

